# H1B from my MBA



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
So I will be going to do my MBA at a top 20 school. I was just wondering what everyones views are on the H1B situation, my intention is to remain in the USA after graduation......whether this will be possible or not depends on my securing a H1B, marrying an american or winning the GC lottery. I have a few questions I would like the views on from some of the experienced forum posters.

1) Does anyone know how the long the GC lottery is likely to be around for? Ive heard rumours its going to be discontinued soon
2) Do you think the H1B cap will be lifted or the process made easier to hire internationals? I would be hoping to get sponsorship, and then apply for a GC
3) Im interested in healthcare, if I was hired into a hospital or even a medical firm, would I be exempt from the H1B cap? I heard schools/hospitals are exempt. 
4)Would there be anything else I could do during my MBA to increase my chances of staying?

Thanks for the help!

Skip


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

does anyone have any ideas/input?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

1) May be on the table for the forthcoming immigration bill. But it will not stop unless Congress takes action -- there's no sunset clause in it.

2) No -- I think it will get harder. Expect the substitution of experience for qualifications to disappear, for example. The immigration bill is going to be contentious anyway, and in these times of unemployment raising the numbers of legal immigrants wouldn't be popular.

3) Mainly academic-type roles that are exempt.

4) Network. But remember that MBAs are 3 a penny.


----------

